# With Love...Hilary Duff



## jillianjiggs (Jan 10, 2007)

i don't love hilary duff but i have nothing against her really...

i don't own anything of hers (okay, except a pair of her stuff by duff sunglasses...they were on sale)

but in september i went to new york city for the first time and just a few days before i arrived she released her first frangrance: with love.

i can't even tell you how much i love this perfume. of all the things i could have bought in new york, i bought her perfume. it's just the perfect blend of fruity and mature scents. it's also not too overbearing, it feels clean to wear it. i get nothing but compliments when i wear it (from older ladies too, which is rare because i find they're usually offended by perfumes) and have been asked if i was wearing Dior, or another high end brand.

the bottle is also really pretty, and my set (which was pretty pricey, about $100) was very nicely packed in a box that now holds all my perfume bottles, and included a bracelet, handcream, a fairly large bottle of the scent and a roll-on stick.

i used to love paris hilton's "paris hilton" perfume (and was so ashamed because she disgusts me) but now i can't even smell it-- it's too strong. with love is perfect. i recommend it to everyone


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Jan 11, 2007)

My 8 year old daughter absolutely adores this scent and considering that she sprays heavily, I can actually live with it.  They really did a great job and Dillard's now has a set for 30% off.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I liked it. I don't know if I would buy it, but if I smelled it on someone or recieved it as a gift I definately wouldn't complain


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jan 14, 2007)

I am really not fond of celebrity fragrances, but With Love is a gorgeous fragrance. I find it to be somewhat like Burberry Brit which I adore, only lighter, woodsier and less sweet.


----------



## liv (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought it was just okay.  Call me superficial, but I am not too keen on buying any "celebrity" fragrance, esp.  someone I dislike, like Hilary Duff (very overrated and untalented, IMHO).   

I like Brit better, but I have yet to buy a bottle of that either. =]


----------



## Becki (Feb 11, 2007)

I got this yesterday and I am in love with it.....so long lasting too!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 11, 2007)

It has a very warm amber dry down which is not cloying. I like this scent so very much (on second large bottle).


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 13, 2007)

I love this fragrance. I'm usually wary of anything that has a celebrity name on it, as most of those smell chemical-ly. But this one...fantastic! I'm not even too big of a fan of Hilary Duff and I'd still get it again.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 13, 2007)

i dont like it
i just didnt like it and it was too strong for me.


----------



## piperbaby (Oct 20, 2007)

I love this too. Although im a bit embarrased by the name. I got a huge bottle at TJ Maxx for 29.99


----------



## astronaut (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piperbaby* 

 
_I love this too. Although im a bit embarrased by the name. I got a huge bottle at TJ Maxx for 29.99_

 
Really? LUCKY!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 7, 2007)

I just ordered this perfume from Sephora! Woooo My first Eau De Perfume everrrr! I'm in love with it, can't wait to get it!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 4, 2007)

I adore the smell of this perfume but it has no staying power on me =/ I have not tried layering the scent with the lotion or anything.. Still smells great and pretty bottle.


----------



## Niseag (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallytheragdol* 

 
_I am really not fond of celebrity fragrances, but With Love is a gorgeous fragrance. I find it to be somewhat like Burberry Brit which I adore, only lighter, woodsier and less sweet._

 
I own and love Burberry Brit, however, I didn't like With Love for some reason.


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 12, 2007)

This was a perfume that grew on me... at first I thought it a bit strong, but once it wore on my skin I noticed that it became the perfect sweet-spicy fragrance that is nice for fall.  I think it would be a little too spicy for summer, but it seems perfect right now as the weather gets cooler and drier.  BTW, I think the bottle is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Leopardskinny (Dec 12, 2007)

I loved this! So different from the other celeb frags. Not exactly keen on HD but I really liked this so I decided to overlook the fact


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 28, 2008)

i love this scent! I found a Christmas gift set on sale 50% off so I only paid $15 for both a perfume and hand lotion.


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

I am really impressed by this perfume....I'm anxious to try Wrapped With Love as well....or whatever the new version is called..lol


----------



## Ggxox (Mar 24, 2008)

I absolutely adore this, and was embarassed to get her fragrance but wow love it. Believe it or not my guy friend got me onto it! When is wrapped with love out in the UK, anyone know?

xoxo


----------



## Rennah (Apr 16, 2008)

I tried it at the store and didn't really like the smell.

Not my thing.


----------

